# Como Usar Puerto Paralelo (C++, Visual Basic, Lab View)



## EinSoldiatGott

En el foro se han abierto varios temas similares, solicitando información de como sacar datos con el puerto paralelo. Con la finalidad de evitar tantos temas repetidos, trataré de hacer un tutorial sencillo.

Notas Antes de Empezar

---------

1.- *Este tema permanecerá cerrado para manterer la consecutividad en el tema, pero si tienen dudas comentarios, críticas o sugerencias, pueden hacerlas en.*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/comentarios-tuto-puerto-paralelo-2798/

--------

2.- En el caso de "Controlar 1 Bit" y "CONTROLAR TODOS LOS BITS DE SALIDA" Se ha hecho un ejemplo en Turbo c++ v3, LabView v 7.1 y Visual Basic Profesional v6

Pero a Partir del 3° "DISPLAY 7 SEGMENTOS " Será con Visual Basic V8 Turbo c++ v3 y LabView 7.1

El único que cambia es VB, la razón es que me gusta más esta versión 

Si quieren pueden seguir haciéndolos en vb6, solo hay que modificar un par de cosillas.

Además Visual Basic Puede Descargarse Gratuitamente
Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition

En esta versión se pueden abrir y convertir proyectos de Vb6

--------

3.- Hasta hace días solo sabía usar C, así que aprendí Visual Basic para poder hacer este tuto. Si alguien esta interesado en aprender Visual Basic este tutorial me sirvió mucho.

Curso Visual Basic

--------

4.- Haré lo posible por hacer un ejemplo en C, en Visual Basic y Lab View.

--------

5.- Tomen todas las precauciones posibles con el puerto, compren opto acopladores 4n26 para trabajar con CD o moc3010 para CA, si llegaran a quemar su puerto o necesitan otro, pueden comprarlos, los venden por $300 para PCI.

--------

*CONTROLAR 1 BIT*

Para empezar solo controlaremos un bit de salida para apagar/encender un dispositivo de CA desde el puerto Paralelo del PC, ya entendiendo esto se pueden controlar los demás Bits. 

*Material Necesario*
1 Puerto paralelo libre
1 Moc3010m
1 Triac (A  los Amperes que trabaje el dispositivo I=P/V)
1 Resistencia 560 Ohms
1 Resistencia 220 Ohms
1 Led
1 Conector Db25 Macho
Cable para interconexiones (Puede ser del de Red de 8 Hilos)
1 Fusible (Al amperaje del dispositivo)
1 Clavija CA con cable

Si quieren pueden hacer sus propios programas o bajar el que yo he hecho.

El circuito es bastante sencillo, aunque si quieren primero pueden probar con un LED + 2 resistencias y un 4n26.








*Funcionamiento:*
La R1, se encarga de limitar la corriente del puerto paralelo evitando que este se dañe, esta conectada al pin2 del puerto paralelo que es el Bit Menos Significativo (LSB=Less Significative Bit)  del dato de salida del Puerto.
Del puerto paralelo podemos utilizar desde el pin 2 hasta el 9, para escribir un dato de 8 bits el pin 2 es el que utilizaremos y corresponde al bit1 o LSB.

Si quisiéramos controlar más dispositivos podemos utilizar los demás bits.
Puede verse que R1 se conecta  al pin1 de un Moc3010m, este es un dispositivo de 6 patas que esta sirviendo como aislante entre la etapa de control (PC) y la de potencia (Dispositivo de CA, motor, foco, lavadora, televisión.).

El moc, contiene en su interior un acoplamiento óptico entre un LED y un fotodiac, cuando ponemos a 1 lógico, el bit1 del puerto paralelo, llega corriente al Led interno del moc y fluye corriente a través de este hasta La tierra del puerto Paralelo que va desde el pin18 hasta el 25.

Mientras el Bit1 se mantenga en 1, el led esta encendido (pero no se ve pues esta adentro), frente al Led del Moc, existe un fotodiac, que es un dispositivo típico de disparo, actúa cuando entre sus 2 terminales hay cierto potencial llamado voltaje de disparo (regularmente son 35v). Pero este disparo no ocurre si el Led no le proporciona luz.

Por tanto mientras no haya pulso por parte del puerto LPT, el led no enciende y el fotodiac no se dispara, la haber pulso, el led enciende y el fotodiac esta habilitado para hacer los disparos.

El triac es un dispositivo semiconductor, el cuál conduce corriente en ambos sentidos por tanto puede conducir durante los 360° de una señal de CA.

Su conducción esta controlada por la compuerta, en la cuál es recibido el disparo proporcionado por el fotodiac, cuando este manda un pulso a la compuerta del triac, este se comporta como un interruptor cerrado, haciendo que la corriente fluya hacia la Carga que puede ser cualquier cosa como un foco, motor, televisión.

Si no hay disparo del Fotodiac, el Triac se comporta como un aislante o interruptor abierto y no llega corriente a la carga por lo cuál no enciende.

Ahora, en la lista aparece un Led, este puede ponerse en serie con el interno del moc solo para tener un indicador visual del estado del puerto. El fusible  sería solo si el aparato no lo incluye ya, se pondría en serie con la carga.

Y eso sería todo en cuanto a hardware se refiere.

*Software*

*SOFTWARE PARA C*

En C sería de esta manera. 

Notas:
*Adjunto el link para descargar el compilado

*No lo explicaré para evitar enfadar, pero si alguien tiene dudas respecto al código, puede hacérmelas saber.

*Como estamos usando dos.h solo puede correr en DOS, no he podido hacerlo funcionar en XP por que tiene los puertos Bloqueados, si alguien me dice como se lo agradeceré mucho.

*Empezamos con las librerías necesarias

*La función PARALELO pueden o no agregarla, yo la pongo para que el programa solito busque la dirección del puerto casi siempre es la misma pero bueno . Si lo quitan tendrán que declararla o introducirla manualmente.



		Código:
	

#include <conio.h> 
#include <dos.h> 
#include <stdio.h> 
#include <string.h> 


int paralelo(), para, opc=0, contador, estado=0; 
unsigned int _far *puntero_a_direccion; 
char *uno="1", *dos="2", *tres="3", *letra; 

main() 
{ 
paralelo(); 
outportb(para,0); 
while(opc!=3) 
{ 
    clrscr(); 
    *letra=getch(); 
    opc=strcmp(letra,uno); 
    if(opc==0) 
        { 
        outportb(para,1); 
        estado=1; 
        } 
    else 
        { 
        opc=strcmp(letra,dos); 
        if(opc==0) 
            { 
            outportb(para,0); 
            estado=0; 
            } 
        else 
            { 
            opc=strcmp(letra,tres); 
            if(opc==0) 
                { 
                gotoxy(30,20); 
                printf("Aplicaci¢n Finalizada"); 
                delay(1000); 
                opc=3; 
                } 
            else 
                { 
                gotoxy(30,20); 
                printf("Presiona una opci¢n v*lida"); 
                delay(1000); 
                } 
            } 
        } 
} 
outportb(para,0); 
} 

paralelo() 
{ 
   clrscr(); 
   busqueda: 
   puntero_a_direccion=(unsigned int _far *)0x00000408; 
   printf("Rastreando Direcci¢n de Puerto Paralelo"); 
   while(contador<40) 
    { 
    printf("."); 
    contador++; 
    delay(35); 
    } 
   clrscr(); 
   para=*puntero_a_direccion; 
   outportb(para, 0); 
}








*Descargas*

Software en C Solo Funciona Para Win9x Razón: En Xp deben desbloquearse los puertos


*SOFTWARE PARA VISUAL BASIC*

En Visual Basic es más sencillo, podemos solo agregar 2 botones y lo demás es cosa de presentación.

El comando es Out &dirección.dato

El código sería así:

Notas:

Hay que agregar un .dll que esta adjunto en el 1bitlptfvisual.zip, a la carpeta  del sistema, yo lo pegué en Windows, system y system32.

Adjunto el compilado por si lo quieres ya hecho, no lo explicaré por que esta muy sencillo, pero si alguien tiene dudas respecto al código, puede hacérmelas saber

Para el Form


		Código:
	

Private Sub Command1_Click()
Out &H378, 0
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
Out &H378, 1
End Sub

Además debemos agregar un Módulo par ala Dll



		Código:
	

Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Inp32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer) As Integer
Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Out32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer, ByVal Value As Integer)







*Descargas*
Software en Visual Basic 


*SOFTWARE EN LABVIEW*
Si creyeron que en Visual Basic es fácil, pues esperen trabajar con Lab View, en 5 min, se puede hacer lo que hicimos con los anteriores programas.

Las versiones superiores a Lab View 5 permiten utilizar el puerto paralelo. Yo estoy usando la 7.1 y permite compilar las simulaciones, pero no he podido comprobar si funciona en Pc's sin Lab View, dejaré un instaler por si alguien "QUE NO" tenga instalado Lab View, me hace favor de probarlo.

Para empezar, ocupamos poner un Interruptor Bolean, un convertidor de Bolean String a Number , una constante numérica en la que pondremos la dirección del puerto en decimal =888 y un Out Port

Tal como en la imagen siguiente:






No olviden meterlo dentro de un ciclo while 







*Descargas*
Software LabView Se Necesita tener Instalado LabView O El Visor De LabView Para Poder Ejecutarlo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

*CONTROLAR TODOS LOS BITS DE SALIDA*

Ya vimos como controlar un solo Bit, pues el proceso para hacerlo con todos es similar.

Disponemos de 8 bits de salida o lo que es igual a 1byte.

En fin, para encender el primer bit debíamos enviar un 1, para encender los demás debemos pensar en el puerto como un número binario, los 1 representan un estado "alto" y los 0 un estado "bajo".

Si quieremos, encender todos los 8 bits, entonces debemos mandar un 11111111, podemos mandarlo en decimal y el mismo programa lo pasa a  binario, enviaremos entonces un 255.

Y así es para cada número.
000=00000000
001=00000001
002=00000010
...
255=11111111


En este caso no explicaré el Hardware externo, ya que no hay ninguno , simplemente estamos viendo como controlar los bits sin nada conectado.

Así que nos pasamos directo al Software.


*SOFTWARE EN C*
En C, puede ser de esta manera:
La función paralelo, lo que hace es buscar la dirección del puerto y almacenarla.
Si queremos que al salir del programa se apaguen todos los bits debemos mandar un 



		Código:
	

outport(para,0);

De lo contrario al salir del programa se quedarán tal cuál los hayamos dejado.

La explicación del programa es un poc extensa, así que me la ahorraré, si alguien no lo entiende, me avisa y entonces lo explico.



		Código:
	

#include <conio.h>
#include <graphics.h>
#include <dos.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <math.h>

int paralelo(), para, contador=2, stop=0, opci, arreglo[8], salida(), datum[8];
unsigned int _far *puntero_a_direccion;
char *letra, *stopo="*", *n0="0", *n1="1", *n2="2", *n3="3", *n4="4", *n5="5", *n6="6", *n7="7", *n8="8";
long dato=0;
float resultado;
main()
{
paralelo();
outportb(para,0);
contador=0;
while(contador<8)
    {
    arreglo[contador]=0;
    contador++;
    }


while(stop==0)
    {
    clrscr();
    printf("Presiona una n£mero del 0-7\nPara Salir Presiona *");
    *letra=getch();

    opci=strcmp(letra, n0);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[0]=arreglo[0]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra, n1);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[1]=arreglo[1]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra, n2);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[2]=arreglo[2]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra, n3);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[3]=arreglo[3]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra, n4);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[4]=arreglo[4]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra, n5);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[5]=arreglo[5]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra, n6);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[6]=arreglo[6]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra, n7);
    if(opci==0)
        arreglo[7]=arreglo[7]+1;

    opci=strcmp(letra,stopo);
    if(opci==0)
        stop=1;

    salida();
    }
}

salida()
{

contador=0;
clrscr();
dato=0;
while(contador<8)
    {
    datum[contador]=((arreglo[contador])%2)*(pow(2,contador));
    dato=dato+datum[contador];
    contador++;
    }
outportb(para,dato);
}

paralelo()
{
   clrscr();
   busqueda:
   puntero_a_direccion=(unsigned int _far *)0x00000408;
   printf("Rastreando Direcci¢n de Puerto Paralelo");
   while(contador<40)
    {
    printf(".");
    contador++;
    delay(30);
    }
   clrscr();
   para=*puntero_a_direccion;
   outportb(para, 0);
}







Si quieren, pueden descargar el que yo he compilado.

*Descargas*
Software en C



*SOFTWARE EN VISUAL BASIC*
La ocasión anterior, el programa en visual fue más sencillo, pero en esta, la verdad es que me ha costado más por los arreglos que he hecho con los checkbox.







Los Bits pueden encenderse o apagarse desde los 8 checkbox o puede ingresarse el dato en el texbox.

Para hacerlo, hubo que agregar 1 checkbox y copiarlo y pegarlo 7 veces para hacer una matriz, entonces se simplifica el trabajo pues solo damos la instrucción una vez y solo debemos indexarlos para hacer referencia a cada uno.

Para empezar, ocuparemos un módulo para la dll



		Código:
	

Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll" _ 
Alias "Inp32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer) As Integer 
Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll" _ 
Alias "Out32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer, ByVal Value As Integer)

El código para hacer que revise los checkbox es así



		Código:
	

Private Sub revisa()
contador = 0
dato = 0
While contador < 8
    If Check1(contador).Value = 1 Then arreglo(contador + 1) = 1 Else arreglo(contador + 1) = 0
    dato = dato + (arreglo(contador + 1) * (2 ^ contador))
    contador = contador + 1
    Wend
    Text1 = dato
    Out &H378, dato

End Sub


Private Sub Check1_Click(Index As Integer)
revisa
End Sub

Lo de poder ingresar el dato desde el texbox es adiciona y no es necesario para el funcionamiento del programa.

*Descargas*
Software Visual basic 



*SOFTWARE EN LABVIEW*

Como la ocasión anterior, en LabView la programación resultó más sencilla, el único detalle es que no pude hacer que los chek buttons se selccionen solos cuando el dato es ingresado, por ello agregué LEDS 

Empezamos añadiendo 8 checkbuttons y les agregamos un convertidor de Boleano a Número.






Después, ocupamos darle un peso a cada salida, deben de estar en base 2, el primero se eleva (2^0)multiplicado por 0 o 1 dependiendo del estado del check button. Si esta presionado tendríamos (2^0)(1)=1

Para el segundo check (2^1)(check) Si el check esta presionado (2^1)(1)=2 si no esta activo (2^1)(0)=0






Las salidas de cada bit elevado a su potencia, al final las sumaremos para sacar el dato completo y como son muchas, agregamos una suma ´múltiple, le hacemos de 8 y listo .

La salida de la suma, la mandamos a un indicador numérico o si no quieren visualisarlo, simplemente lo mandan al outport






Finalmente, metemos todo dentro de un ciclo while y le ponemos un bolean true para que se repita siempre y quedaría así:







Este Es EL Que Yo He Compilado, Si Quieren Pueden Descargarlo En El Link De Abajo






*Descargas*
Software LabView Se Necesita tener Instalado LabView O El Visor De LabView Para Poder Ejecutarlo.
Visor LabView Si No tiene LabView, Puede Instalar Este Programa Que Le Servirá Para Poder Ejecutarlo. Ocupa Xp.

*Resúmen Descargas*
Software Visual basic 
Software en C Solo Funciona en Win9x, en Xp se deben desbloquear los puertos.
Software LabView Se Necesita tener Instalado LabView O El Visor De LabView Para Poder Ejecutarlo.
Visor LabView Si No tiene LabView, Puede Instalar Este Programa Que Le Servirá Para Poder Ejecutarlo. Ocupa Xp.


Por el momento aquí termina, cualquier error que encuentre agradecería me avisen o si tienen el código para algún otro compilador también es bienvenido.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

*DISPLAY 7 SEGMENTOS*

Para controlar un display de 7 segmentos ocuparemos los 8 bits de salida del puerto.

Haremos una interfáse para proteger el puerto, esta se puede hacer con optoacopladores de 4n25.

Para este ejemplo yo utilizaré un Display de ánodo común, si alguien lo va a hacer con display de cátodo comun, habría que hacer un pequeño cambio al siguiente diagrama, en lugr de unir todos los emisores y mandarlos a tierra, unimos todos los colectores y los mandamos a VCC y en los emisores conectamos el ánodo de cada segmento del display.








Este circuito puede montarse en protoboard, pero si alguien quiere puede hacerlo en baquelita, si tienen pensado trabajar mucho tiempo con el puerto paralelo, esta interfáse ya montada les será muy útil, yo les sugiero entonces que no monten sin el display y tampoco unan los emisores, pues si lo hacen y ocupan usar el transistor en otro arreglo ya no se va a poder modificar, simplemente pongan los optoacopladores y cables a las salidas.

Les dejo el diagrama hecho en eagle junto con su board que esta a medio terminar, si les sirve, este es el link de descarga.

*Descargas*
Diagrama+Board


*Funcionamiento*

El circuito anterior, no es la gran cosa, funciona así:

Consta de
Conector db25 Macho, solo sirve para conectar la interfáse al PC 
Resistencias 470, para limitar la corriente que llega al optoacoplador evitando dañar el puerto
Optoacoplador 4n26, para aislar la etapa de control (PC) de lo que queremos controlar (display)

Cuando uno de los pines  del puerto paralelo se pone en alto, el led interno del optoacoplador se enciende, iluminando al fototransistor interno del 4n26, este se satura proporcionalmente a l luz que recibe del led.

Este transistor esta siendo utilizado como un simple interruptor, al saturarse, permite que la corriente fluya desde el ánodo del display hacia el cátodo del segmento correspondiente a ese bit, permitiéndole llegar a tierra con lo cuál enciende este segmento.

Si el pin del puerto paralelo esta en nivel bajo, el led no enciende, el fototransistor se va a corte y el segmento del display no enciende pues la corriente no puede fluir del colector hacia el emisor o tierra.

Y eso es para cada segmento.

Si se ha hecho con display de cátodo común, el fototransistor también se comporta como un simple interruptor solo que ahora permite/bloquea la corriente de VCC hacia el ánodo.

Ahora vamos a ver el software, pero antes de empezar, cabe señalar que este display, por no ser precisamente para mostrar letras, algunas se muestran en minúscula para distinguirlas de los números, 
Otras como la "S" no fue posible así que quedó igual que el "5"

*SOFTWARE EN C*

Para lograr que el programa detecte la letra que hemos presionado sin presionar ENTER, he utilizado la instrucción getche(), pero para ello hubo la necesidad de declarar una cadena de caracteres para cada símbolo a mostrar.



		Código:
	

char *a= "a", *b= "b", *c= "c", *d="d", *e="e", *f="f", *g="g", *h="h", *i="i", *j="j", *l="l", *o="o", *p="p", *r="r", *s="s", *u="u", *letra, *stopo="*", *n0="0", *n1="1", *n2="2", *n3="3", *n4="4", *n5="5", *n6="6", *n7="7", *n8="8", *n9="9", *punto= ".";

Ahora si utilizamos el getch y le decimos que lo que presionemos, lo guarde en la variable letra


		Código:
	

*letra=getch();

Ya guardado el símbolo qu ehemos presionado, se va a buscar cuál es el que hemos presionado y que es lo que debe de hacer.

Para comparar lo que ha guardad con las variables que declaramos, se utiliza 


		Código:
	

strcmp

Esta instrucción, regresa un valor de "0", si las 2 cadenas que estamos comparando son iguales, entonces, hacemos la comparación y le decimos que el resultado lo guarde en opci, compara lo que hay guardado en "letra" con la cadena que hemos guardado en cada variable, en este caso busca si hemos presionado un punto ".", si es así guarda un 0 en opci.


		Código:
	

opci=strcmp(letra, punto);

Ahora, lo anterior solo fue una comparación, ahora hay que preguntarle si es cierto que hemos presionado ese caracter y utilizamos un IF, si lo que presionamos fue un puno, entonces en opci debe haber un 0 guardado, de lo contrario un 1.



		Código:
	

opci=strcmp(letra, punto);
if(opci==0)

Y como si es cierto que presionamos un punto ".", entonces opci=0, ahora que debe de hacer el programa? pues sacar el dato correspondiente a los bits que deben encenderse para que en el display se encienda el punto.

En este caso el punto solo necesita que se encienda el bit 8, entonces el dato a sacar, debemos pensarlo como si el puerto paralelo fuese un número binario, y sería así = 10000000, eso lo onvertimos a decimal y es igual a 128, entonces lo que debemos sacar es un 128.



		Código:
	

opci=strcmp(letra, punto);
if(opci==0)
    outportb(para, 128);

Si no fue el punto "." lo que hemos presionado, entonces opci será igual a 1 y como la condición no se cumple, se brinca la línea del outport y ahora empieza a checar el siguiente caracter por ejemplo la "A" y  sigue el mismo porcedimiento que con el punto.

Si no se ha presionado ninguna tecla, entonces esta dando vueltas checando una y otra vez hasta que se presione algo.

Eso siempre y cuando no se presione "*" asterisco, he agregado una condición, para que al presionarlo, stop tome un valor de 1


		Código:
	

opci=strcmp(letra,stopo);
if(opci==0)
    stop=1;

Y cuando ello ocurre, la condición del while principal ya no se cumple y se sale del ciclo terminando el programa.


		Código:
	

while(stop==0)

Y eso sería lo más relevante que creí necesitaba explicación.

El código completo es este


		Código:
	

#include <conio.h>
#include <graphics.h>
#include <dos.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <string.h>

int paralelo(), para, contador=2, stop=0, opci;
unsigned int _far *puntero_a_direccion;
char *a= "a", *b= "b", *c= "c", *d="d", *e="e", *f="f", *g="g", *h="h", *i="i", *j="j", *l="l", *o="o", *p="p", *r="r", *s="s", *u="u", *letra, *stopo="*", *n0="0", *n1="1", *n2="2", *n3="3", *n4="4", *n5="5", *n6="6", *n7="7", *n8="8", *n9="9", *punto= ".";
main()
{
paralelo();
outportb(para,0);
while(stop==0)
{

    clrscr();
    printf("Presiona una letra");
    *letra=getch();

    opci=strcmp(letra, punto);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 128);

    opci=strcmp(letra, a);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 119);

    opci=strcmp(letra, b);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 124);

    opci=strcmp(letra, c);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 57);

    opci=strcmp(letra, d);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para,94);

    opci=strcmp(letra, e);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 121);

    opci=strcmp(letra, f);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 113);

    opci=strcmp(letra, g);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 111);

    opci=strcmp(letra, h);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 118);

    opci=strcmp(letra, i);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 48);

    opci=strcmp(letra, j);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 30);

    opci=strcmp(letra, l);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 56);

    opci=strcmp(letra, o);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 92);

    opci=strcmp(letra, p);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 115);

    opci=strcmp(letra, r);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 80);

    opci=strcmp(letra, s);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 109);

    opci=strcmp(letra, u);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 62);

    /*N£meros*/
    opci=strcmp(letra, n1);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 6);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n2);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 91);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n3);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 79);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n4);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 102);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n5);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 109);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n6);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 125);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n7);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 7);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n8);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 127);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n9);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 103);

    opci=strcmp(letra, n0);
    if(opci==0)
        outportb(para, 63);

    opci=strcmp(letra,stopo);
    if(opci==0)
        stop=1;
    }
outportb(para, 0);
}

paralelo()
{
   clrscr();
   busqueda:
   puntero_a_direccion=(unsigned int _far *)0x00000408;
   printf("Rastreando Direcci¢n de Puerto Paralelo");
   while(contador<40)
    {
    printf(".");
    contador++;
    delay(30);
    }
   clrscr();
   para=*puntero_a_direccion;
   outportb(para, 0);
}

Y como siempre, dejo un compilado por si desean descargarlo.

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>

*Descargas*
Software En C


*SOFTWARE EN VISUAL BASIC 2005*

Para hacerlo en Visual Basic es más sencillo, podemos aprovechar las variables de tipo *"Objeto"* para guardar ahí lo que escribimos en el Texbox y luego compararlo.

Ocuparemos un texbox y un botón

El programa funciona así.
1.- Ingresamos un caracter en un Texbox
2.- Presionamos un Botón
3.- Mueve lo que hay en el texbox hacia una variable que llamaremos letra, puede ser de tipo *String* o *Object*.
4.- Compara el caracter almacenado en *"Letra"* para saber que es 
5.- Cuando define que caracter es, saca por el puerto un valor predefinido.

En código sería así.


Para hacer que al presionar el boton mueva lo del texbox hacia letra y después se vaya a realizar la función *"Define"* que como su nombre lo dice se encarga de definir que caracter se ha ingresado.



		Código:
	

Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        letra = TextBox1.Text
        decide()
    End Sub

Ahora, en la Función *Define ()* Lo que hace es, preguntarse, lo que hay almacenado en *letra* es un 0?
*Si es así, saca por el puerto un 63
*De lo contrario no hace nada y se hace una nueva pregunta

Lo que hay almacenado en letra es un 1 y así sucesivamente


		Código:
	

If letra = "0" Then Out(&H378S, 63)
If letra = "1" Then Out(&H378S, 6)

Las comillas se ocupan para que el programa busque una cadena de caracteres o *STRING* y no trata de reconocerlas como variables o números.

Hay que agregar una opción para el caso de que no quisieramos mostra nada en el display, entonces utilizaremos un espacio en blanco " "

Y la instrucción sería si hay un espacio en blanco, saca un 0


		Código:
	

If letra = " " Then Out(&H378S, 0)

La funcíón *Define ()* quedaría así:


		Código:
	

Private Sub decide()

        If letra = " " Then Out(&H378S, 0)
        If letra = "0" Then Out(&H378S, 63)
        If letra = "1" Then Out(&H378S, 6)
        If letra = "2" Then Out(&H378S, 91)
        If letra = "3" Then Out(&H378S, 79)
        If letra = "4" Then Out(&H378S, 102)
        If letra = "5" Then Out(&H378S, 109)
        If letra = "6" Then Out(&H378S, 125)
        If letra = "7" Then Out(&H378S, 7)
        If letra = "8" Then Out(&H378S, 127)
        If letra = "9" Then Out(&H378S, 103)
        If letra = "a" Then Out(&H378S, 119)
        If letra = "b" Then Out(&H378S, 124)
        If letra = "c" Then Out(&H378S, 57)
        If letra = "d" Then Out(&H378S, 94)
        If letra = "e" Then Out(&H378S, 121)
        If letra = "f" Then Out(&H378S, 113)
        If letra = "g" Then Out(&H378S, 111)
        If letra = "h" Then Out(&H378S, 118)
        If letra = "i" Then Out(&H378S, 48)
        If letra = "j" Then Out(&H378S, 30)
        If letra = "l" Then Out(&H378S, 56)
        If letra = "o" Then Out(&H378S, 92)
        If letra = "p" Then Out(&H378S, 115)
        If letra = "r" Then Out(&H378S, 80)
        If letra = "s" Then Out(&H378S, 109)
        If letra = "u" Then Out(&H378S, 62)
        If letra = "." Then Out(&H378S, 128)

    End Sub

Y eso es todo  Más sencillo imposible 

El código completo quedaría así:


		Código:
	

Option Explicit On

Public Class Display
    Dim letra As Object

    
    Private Sub Display_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load

        TextBox1.Text = ""

        decide()

    End Sub

    Private Sub decide()

        If letra = " " Then Out(&H378S, 0)
        If letra = "0" Then Out(&H378S, 63)
        If letra = "1" Then Out(&H378S, 6)
        If letra = "2" Then Out(&H378S, 91)
        If letra = "3" Then Out(&H378S, 79)
        If letra = "4" Then Out(&H378S, 102)
        If letra = "5" Then Out(&H378S, 109)
        If letra = "6" Then Out(&H378S, 125)
        If letra = "7" Then Out(&H378S, 7)
        If letra = "8" Then Out(&H378S, 127)
        If letra = "9" Then Out(&H378S, 103)
        If letra = "a" Then Out(&H378S, 119)
        If letra = "b" Then Out(&H378S, 124)
        If letra = "c" Then Out(&H378S, 57)
        If letra = "d" Then Out(&H378S, 94)
        If letra = "e" Then Out(&H378S, 121)
        If letra = "f" Then Out(&H378S, 113)
        If letra = "g" Then Out(&H378S, 111)
        If letra = "h" Then Out(&H378S, 118)
        If letra = "i" Then Out(&H378S, 48)
        If letra = "j" Then Out(&H378S, 30)
        If letra = "l" Then Out(&H378S, 56)
        If letra = "o" Then Out(&H378S, 92)
        If letra = "p" Then Out(&H378S, 115)
        If letra = "r" Then Out(&H378S, 80)
        If letra = "s" Then Out(&H378S, 109)
        If letra = "u" Then Out(&H378S, 62)
        If letra = "." Then Out(&H378S, 128)

    End Sub


    

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        letra = TextBox1.Text
        decide()
    End Sub

End Class

No hay que olvidar agregar el módulo para la .dll
El módulo es así, cambió solo un poco del que poníamos en Visual basic 6


		Código:
	

Option Strict Off
Option Explicit On
Module Module1
    Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll"  Alias "Inp32"(ByVal PortAddress As Short) As Short
    Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll"  Alias "Out32"(ByVal PortAddress As Short, ByVal Value As Short)
End Module

Y como ya es costumbre les dejo uno ya compilado





*Descargas*
Software en Visual Basic


----------

